# Where the Pink Buffalo roam



## 420God (Oct 15, 2010)

Hello fellow RIU members, I have just recently started a small shroom grow that I wanted to share. I used the basic PF Tech method from Shroomery consisiting of Brown rice flour and vermiculite. All the supplies can be picked up at most local stores. 

I purchased the shroom spores from Microtech Industries here---> http://www.micro-supply.com/index.htm

The spore syringes came to about $20 US dollars for 2 syringes which can do twenty 1/2 pint jars.

Here's a cut from Shroomery to expain what I'm doing. http://www.shroomery.org/10256/PF-Tek-v2

1. Brown rice powder, vermiculite and distilled water are mixed and loaded into a 1 pint jar, which is steam sterilized. The jar is then inoculated by the spore syringe. 2. After the substrate cake in the jar colonizes and begins to show signs of fruiting, the cake is released from the jar and placed into the dual chambered terrarium (or a different fruiting chamber of your choice) to fruit. 
3. A mature mushroom is decapitated and spore printed in a jar. 
4. Spore syringes are prepared with the spore print jar to begin another life cycle. 


For my mix I ground only half of the brown rice and left half whole so it's easier for the mycelium to spread thoughout the cake. I have a pressure canner so that helped sterilize but you can still do this with a good pot and lid and I went with 1 pint jars instead of 1/2 pint.

I inoculated 7 jars last week and 5 are now showing signs of growth. No signs of contams yet but also no signs of growth in the other 2 jars yet.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 15, 2010)

nice, ill def keep an eye on this. bill murray kicked depps ass as hunter S thompson


----------



## mtnhrdwr (Oct 15, 2010)

best to you bro on this "experiment", hope it turns out successful. 

we used to say, feel like a mushroom, fed shit and left in the dark. 

Peace!


----------



## 420God (Oct 30, 2010)

Quick update. 6 of the jars have good growth and no signs of contamination and in all honesty I think my high ass might have missed inoculating one of the jars because there's no signs of any growth.

I'm hoping that they'll be ready to go into the fruiting chamber in the next 2-3 weeks.


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Oct 30, 2010)

dangledo said:


> nice, ill def keep an eye on this. bill murray kicked depps ass as hunter S thompson


 
what??? bill murray was a good hunter but depp nailed that charcter so perfectly. johnny depp lived with hunter for like 6 months or so before the movie to learn his mannerisms and body language and shit. bill murrays a great actor but not a great hunter.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Oct 31, 2010)

looking good 420


----------



## 420God (Oct 31, 2010)

timeismoney1 said:


> looking good 420


 Thanks. Man these things are slow going.

I had them in my basement for the first week but it was around 65F so I moved them to behind a pellet stove I have running and you could almost watch them grow from day to day.

Keeping the temp around the 80F really sped them up.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Oct 31, 2010)

yes sir they do! My 1/2pints took a few days less than a month. Keep us updated


----------



## timeismoney1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Weres the recent pics!!!


----------



## 420God (Dec 5, 2010)

I think I'll be ready to dunk and roll in a few days time. The mycelium has almost taken over in 6 of the jars with no signs of contams yet even after this long.

I moved them to a darker, warmer location to help speed it up and because I had a few shrooms start to pin in the jars.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Dec 5, 2010)

75F is perfect. Over 80F is useless. Putting them in dark has no advantage over keeping them in light.

Good to hear your about to dunk


----------



## 420God (Dec 5, 2010)

Here's a couple pics.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Dec 5, 2010)

1st pic top left is that a green spot in the middle? Looking very good! How you spawning?


----------



## mojoganjaman (Dec 5, 2010)

lookin' good...)


----------



## 420God (Dec 5, 2010)

timeismoney1 said:


> 1st pic top left is that a green spot in the middle? Looking very good! How you spawning?


 It's just a darker spot, no green.

I'm thinking just a simple shot gun terrarium for now. When summer comes around I might try bulk.



mojoganjaman said:


> lookin' good...)


Thank you!


----------



## timeismoney1 (Dec 5, 2010)

damn your using 1 pints to make cakes! Your wasting so much product. use this

http://www.shroomery.org:80/forums/showflat.php/Number/11916595#11916595


----------



## 420God (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks for the link. I won't be doing it this way again. 

I've been waiting forever it seems. Real close now though.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Dec 5, 2010)

please dont do cakes  if you use that link you can get 3x the harvest. Then i could buy a eighth


----------



## 420God (Dec 5, 2010)

I still have a syringe of Golden Teachers for my next round, that link should come in handy.

I wouldn't sell you an eighth, I'm not a drug dealer. I'd give you one.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Dec 5, 2010)

been waiting do grow some gts myself. free shroomies  havnt had shrooms since june


----------



## 420God (Dec 5, 2010)

My memory of the last time is fading away. It's been over 2 years for me, and that's from any kind of trip.

Me and the wifey are really looking forward to these.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Dec 5, 2010)

you havnt tripped on anything for 2 years?


----------



## 420God (Dec 5, 2010)

Nope. I went clean for a while after getting away from some drama.

My smoke and my shroom grows are my firsts.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Dec 5, 2010)

holy shit, well i hope your shroom trip is a memorable one


----------



## 420God (Dec 5, 2010)

Thank you! I miss a good break from reality.


----------



## Windex (Dec 12, 2010)

How are the shrooms coming along?


----------



## 420God (Dec 12, 2010)

Finally going to be dunking 3 of the 6 jars tonight then putting them into the fruity chamber tomorrow!!


----------



## 420God (Dec 12, 2010)

Actually had 4 ready to get dunked but noticed how dry they were when I pulled them from the jars so I'll probably go ahead and do the other 2 jars tomorrow.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Dec 12, 2010)

Woot cakes look good! Hope your terrarium is set up right


----------



## 420God (Dec 12, 2010)

Just have to add the perlite to the tote tomorrow and she'll be already to go.

I'm just putting them in a clear bin wrapped in christmas lights on a timer.

I'll be taking care of them frequently throughout the day so I'm not doing anything special to the terrarium(holes, pumps).


----------



## timeismoney1 (Dec 12, 2010)

damn your going to be fanning alot then


----------



## 420God (Dec 12, 2010)

That's what I figured so the tote is sitting right next to my grow tent and I'll be around it quite often.


----------



## 420God (Dec 12, 2010)

How will I know when a cake is ready for another dunk?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 12, 2010)

another dunk??

dunk the cake when it is fully, 100% colonized.
wait 2-5 days before you birth them and dunk em to make sure it is 100%.
dunk for 24-32 hours.

roll in verm if you want.

then once you flush your first flush. dunk em again.


----------



## 420God (Dec 12, 2010)

Thank you! It was the dunk after the flush I was wondering about.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Dec 12, 2010)

You dunk again when cake is dry

Your 2nd flush is after your done seeing the first set of mushies grow


----------



## 420God (Dec 12, 2010)

Cool, I wonder how many I'll get since I went with full pint jars.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Dec 12, 2010)

hoping for 4-5


----------



## 420God (Dec 13, 2010)

Birthed 4 of the jars this morning and put the last 2 under water.

Lights are set to a 12 hr timer.


----------



## 420God (Dec 14, 2010)

I put the last 2 jars in the fruiting chamber and put clear plastic over the top instead of the white cover it came with. 

The plastic is lightly set over it and there's a 23w cfl in a desk lamp over that on a 12/12 timer.


----------



## loveweeddude420 (Dec 14, 2010)

So how's you grow doing, i heard growing shrooms is a delicate process


----------



## 420God (Dec 14, 2010)

loveweeddude420 said:


> So how's you grow doing, i heard growing shrooms is a delicate process


 Not so much delicate as it has to be clean.

Everything has to be very sterile or I chance contamination. I'm just waiting for the cakes to pin now.

Shouldn't be too much longer.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 15, 2010)

420God said:


> Not so much delicate as it has to be clean.
> 
> Everything has to be very sterile or I chance contamination. I'm just waiting for the cakes to pin now.
> 
> Shouldn't be too much longer.


we seem to be in the same spot =D

i looked at my cakes last night and i saw a few pins!!!!!!!!


----------



## 420God (Dec 15, 2010)

That's sweet! I've been watching mine pretty close and nothing just yet.

Probably within the next few days. This grows been going forever.


----------



## someone else (Dec 15, 2010)

420God said:


> Birthed 4 of the jars this morning and put the last 2 under water.
> 
> Lights are set to a 12 hr timer.


That's perfect. Unique with the xmas lights, but perfect.


----------



## 420God (Dec 15, 2010)

I decided against the Xmas lights and positioned a 13w cfl (6500K) over the top.

The Xmas lights weren't quite bright enough.


----------



## someone else (Dec 15, 2010)

timeismoney1 said:


> You dunk again when cake is dry
> 
> Your 2nd flush is after your done seeing the first set of mushies grow


Just so everyone knows, MANY people who use the PF Tek with great success dunk their cakes IMMEDIATELY after birthing. The spawn is dry after using up any moisture in the jar during colonization. 

Mushrooms knot and EXPLODE when you dunk (and roll them in vermiculite) after birthing. 

Hell, the guy that pioneered the method, *hippie3*, swore by it (it's known in professional circles as 'dunk & roll'). 

Hippie3 (RIP, January 2010) founded Mycotopia, which is the 2nd most popular and used magic mushroom forum online.


----------



## someone else (Dec 15, 2010)

Ha! I just voted your thread 5-stars, and it moved up from 4-stars to 5!

Nice job brotha!


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 15, 2010)

subbbbeddddddd


----------



## 420God (Dec 15, 2010)

someone else said:


> Ha! I just voted your thread 5-stars, and it moved up from 4-stars to 5!
> 
> Nice job brotha!


 Sweet! Interesting facts you listed also, learning something new everyday.




wally nutter said:


> subbbbeddddddd


Great to have you!


----------



## pokerstud (Dec 17, 2010)

def subscribed. Shroomin season is soon


----------



## wanabe (Dec 18, 2010)

intersting any updates hahaha jk this thead is badass


----------



## 420God (Dec 18, 2010)

Pinning started in a few spots today!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 18, 2010)

why didnt you do a bulk method? colonize a bunch of substrate on the bottom?

+rep for the thread


----------



## 420God (Dec 19, 2010)

Someone else pretty much answered it. 

This was my first shot at shrooms and didn't want to screw up anything or risk contamination.

I might spawn the used up cakes to a bulk substrate later on just to see if I can.


----------



## someone else (Dec 19, 2010)

Sr. Verde said:


> why didnt you do a bulk method?


In the spirit of what Sr Verde was recommending, it would be a good idea to at least try bulk with a nearly spent cake.


I usually recommend people to stay clear of bulk until they've done at *least *1 PF-Tek grow. 

I say that because I don't like to see people get disappointed in mushroom growing when they fail with the more difficult bulk methods that are out there. The people I've seen throughout my life try bulk mushroom grows (as their first mushroom grow) very often fail, and then they give up because they're permanently frustrated.

But as long as you've got mushrooms, and are able to make spore prints/liquid solutions with what you've grown (so you can hold on to the strain you're working with for years)...I'd give your idea a shot. 



Something of note though is that over time, the dying cakes will become very vulnerable to random mold-spore/bacteria attacks. 

Towards the end, the mycelium (that had been protecting the cake) has used up it's food source in the spent brown rice flour, and it's unable to stave off simple mold/bacteria attacks like it did throughout it's life as a mushroom-producer.

Just be careful in selecting your spawn cake(s) of choice. 

Something I've done when trying to jump-start old cakes is:

1. meticulously scrape the top 1/4 inch off each cake (_it can be messy, but you're scraping off possible future contam points_), 
2. score the freshly exposed material lightly with a knife or fork (_this helps moisture penetrate the inner parts of the cake_)
3. soak the scraped/scored cakes for a few hours (_not too long, as the cakes are frail enough and can't stand to be too water-logged_)
4. take them out of their soak container, then 'roll' the cakes in dry vermiculite.
5. then take some wet vermiculite, and cover both ends of the cake in a 1/2 inch layer. This is called 'DECing' your cake, or 'Double-End-Casing'. 

Works great.



420God said:


> I might spawn the used up cakes to a bulk substrate later on just to see if I can.


For use as spawn, I'd just do Step 1, and then grind the cakes up into small coarse pieces...then add to your bulk subs.



*PM me if you want help with that in detail...*

I'm actually working on a HUGE bulk Tek guide (which I'm hoping can be made into a 'sticky' eventually) that would help in these exact situations...hehe. It should be ready in a few weeks (still editing it, trying to make it easy to read yet comprehensive enough).

...sorry to hijack your thread!


----------



## 420God (Dec 19, 2010)

It's cool, you're helping me and many others that might want to try moving to bulk.

I figure I could collect a bunch of horse shit and try your method.


----------



## someone else (Dec 19, 2010)

420God said:


> It's cool, you're helping me and many others that might want to try moving to bulk.
> 
> I figure I could collect a bunch of horse shit and try your method.


That's cool man. 

HPoo (horse manure) *is *one of the weirder (and sometimes more challenging) things to come across during your material-gathering efforts for bulk.

Like I said, I'm working on a guide for the bulk tek that works for me.

It should be done soon; just want to make sure I've got what I need in there, yet it's still interesting and easy to read.


----------



## 420God (Dec 19, 2010)

I have 8 horses walking around in the field behind me so finding it won't be a problem.

I was playing with the idea of spawning it back into nature around me so they grow naturally.

I'm deep in the woods so stumps are everywhere!


----------



## captain chronizzle (Dec 19, 2010)

i like this thread too, bro. this is one of my future projects. i'd like to produce enough to bend my mind a lil bit.


----------



## 420God (Dec 19, 2010)

captain chronizzle said:


> i like this thread too, bro. this is one of my future projects. i'd like to produce enough to bend my mind a lil bit.


 Thanks dude! That's kinda what I'm going for, a few of natures delights to help ease the mind a little.


----------



## someone else (Dec 19, 2010)

420God said:


> I have 8 horses walking around in the field behind me so finding it won't be a problem.
> 
> I was playing with the idea of spawning it back into nature around me so they grow naturally.
> 
> I'm deep in the woods so stumps are everywhere!


Wow brother, you truly don't know how lucky you are. 

The best manure for boomers is Donkey manure, but for obvious reasons it's not as plentiful, nor easy to find.

There are businesses that sell Donkey manure online; there's that much demand for it. 

That's actually a very profitable business model if you have that much ready-access to even horse manure. 


The key is drying it...and keeping it dry. Free-range manure is the best...and that sounds like what you've got access to.

If it's swept up in a stall or something like that (where urine and other problems collect on it), pass on it. You can use it, but it's a *lot *more riskier of a substrate to work with than normally leeched and sun-dried nuggets (even with pasteurization).


----------



## 420God (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for the info! I'll try and collect the cleanest/freshest pieces if/when I try bulk.

All my animals are grass/hay fed so the manure is very rich with growing nutrients.


----------



## someone else (Dec 19, 2010)

420God said:


> Thanks for the info! I'll try and collect the cleanest/freshest pieces if/when I try bulk.
> 
> All my animals are grass/hay fed so the manure is very rich with growing nutrients.


(wipes tears from eyes) that's beautiful man!

That's why horse manure works so much better than cow/chicken/etc farm animals (_the exception being donkey, but not too many donkey farms_); higher fiber/nutrient content. 

High nutrient/fiber content.....and the horse's very unique digestive ability.

Those nuggets are basically half-digested oats/barley/hay/grass etc...just a more balanced diet for our equine friends. 


This is why I love using hpoo so much for bulk....it's nutrient rich:







When I broke this nugget up, this oat/barley seedling (and others) were growing inside it...it hadn't even been exposed to sunlight yet. 

There are tons of these seeds in this particular set of horse nuggets I've collected...but it varies of course on what the horses in your region are fed.

PS***hope you don't mind, but I deleted two posts that were kind of redundant and not needed. I condensed the info in those posts in this post. 

Sorry again for all the rambling. 

I gotta blame the Sour Diesel & G13/Haze I've been smoking on...can't wait until my vaporizer gets here though. Much healthier.


----------



## 420God (Dec 19, 2010)

That's pretty cool. 

I've heard it's possible to feed an animal (large herbivore) a mushroom then put a bucket over their shit and you can get them to grow that way also.

Another thing I might experiment with.


----------



## someone else (Dec 19, 2010)

420God said:


> That's pretty cool.
> 
> I've heard it's possible to feed an animal (large herbivore) a mushroom then put a bucket over their shit and you can get them to grow that way also.
> 
> Another thing I might experiment with.


....and what an unexpected _*trip *_for the herbivore as well!


----------



## gogrow (Dec 19, 2010)

420God said:


> That's pretty cool.
> 
> I've heard it's possible to feed an animal (large herbivore) a mushroom then put a bucket over their shit and you can get them to grow that way also.
> 
> Another thing I might experiment with.


the way I've heard it is to inject an apple with spores (from a syringe i'd imagine) and to feed it to the horse..... dunno how true that is, as it was not backed up by anything, but it came from the 'shroomery', so maybe? 
I DO know from my time at the shroomery that you could have great success (in the warmer season considering your area) by doing mass amounts of bulk grain/rye and spreading that into an outdoor bed that you've prepared with some good ole HPoo.... it's worth a consideration. Even if not that route, you can surely find a way to incorporate the Hpoo into your indoor shrooming. 
I'll be watching


----------



## 420God (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for joining! 

They really started pinning earlier today so you picked a good time.

Good idea with the apple, not sure if a horse would like mushrooms.


----------



## gogrow (Dec 19, 2010)

420God said:


> Thanks for joining!
> 
> They really started pinning earlier today so you picked a good time.
> 
> Good idea with the apple, not sure if a horse would like mushrooms.


I've been following since you pointed out the link to me.... just havent gotten around to actually chiming in yet..... now I gotta look into that grow again, I got sidetracked with this one as I love tripping, and I saw pins  After failing my first attempt, I finally bought me a proper pressure cooker, but have not got around to giving the shroom grow another go in over a year of having the cooker.... Thinking of getting one or two of those pre-sterilized bags that you just inject and wait, but I dunno.... havent had the spare cash anyway, so I've got plenty of time to decide on that one. I'll damn sure be watching this one in the meantime.


----------



## 420God (Dec 19, 2010)

It seems pretty easy with the pressure cooker. I didn't even know they sold shroom kits until recently.

I'm hoping for some good size shrooms real soon, it'd be nice for the New Year since I don't do much anymore.


----------



## gogrow (Dec 19, 2010)

420God said:


> It seems pretty easy with the pressure cooker. I didn't even know they sold shroom kits until recently.
> 
> I'm hoping for some good size shrooms real soon, it'd be nice for the New Year since I don't do much anymore.


I hear you on that one.... I was hoping to have some acid for christmas lights or new years fireworks, but things dont always work out the way you have planned... exactly why I'd like to have some shrooms on hand for whenever I get the urge/chance.


----------



## 420God (Dec 19, 2010)

I've only tripped on acid a couple times. The first time was just real weak visuals but the second time was fucking nuts. It was 3 or 4 Xmases ago and a stripper friend of ours had me and my wife drop a couple hits with her, you know, to enjoy the lights like you said. Next thing I knew it I was in the bedroom tripping balls fucking the shit out of this chick and my wife straight up porn style. We went at it for a few hours then back to staring at the tree. Best memory of any drug I can remember.


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Dec 19, 2010)

haha. awesome. thats one hell of a Christmas story. now i know what i want for christmas 2 chicks and sum acid.


----------



## 420God (Dec 19, 2010)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> haha. awesome. thats one hell of a Christmas story. now i know what i want for christmas 2 chicks and sum acid.


 It was cool because I didn't really know the stripper actually had a thing for my wife and she kinda had us drop the tabs to start it off and ease into it.

I was tricked into bed by a stripper using drugs, not too many people can say that in their lifetime. Lol.


----------



## Commander Rainbow Veins (Dec 20, 2010)

I totally need to subscribe to this. loking good man from that pages I have read but only got to page 6 so far but getting to tired to keep looking at screen hahaha


----------



## wally nutter (Dec 20, 2010)

jus ordered cambodian, golden teacher and pink buffalo from that site you did. very awesome site. im still waiting on my spores from europe...


----------



## wanabe (Dec 20, 2010)

i want some looking good bro


----------



## 420God (Dec 20, 2010)

wally nutter said:


> jus ordered cambodian, golden teacher and pink buffalo from that site you did. very awesome site. im still waiting on my spores from europe...


 It was actually the first site I came across when I decided to grow. I like their prices and the shipping was pretty quick.


wanabe said:


> i want some looking good bro


 Thanks! I think everyone should grow shrooms at least for themselves. It's so easy and fairly inexpensive.


----------



## captain chronizzle (Dec 20, 2010)

420God said:


> I've only tripped on acid a couple times. The first time was just real weak visuals but the second time was fucking nuts. It was 3 or 4 Xmases ago and a stripper friend of ours had me and my wife drop a couple hits with her, you know, to enjoy the lights like you said. Next thing I knew it I was in the bedroom tripping balls fucking the shit out of this chick and my wife straight up porn style. We went at it for a few hours then back to staring at the tree. Best memory of any drug I can remember.


sounds like one hell of a christmas! i'm giving you a virtual pat on the back. that shit made me laugh, way to go!!


----------



## 420God (Dec 24, 2010)

Have a few more pics to share now that they're growing a bit faster.

2 mushrooms started forming almost immediately after birthing the cakes.


----------



## gogrow (Dec 24, 2010)

looking fucking great dude!


----------



## 420God (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks man! They're a lot bigger than I thought they would turn out.


----------



## 420God (Dec 26, 2010)

So the dried weight from the 2 mushrooms were 3.55 grams.

Here's another pic of the terrarium from a few minutes ago.

They're shooting up real quick now but not quite as big.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 26, 2010)

hmmmm...

looking awesome!!!

were all these cakes put into fruit as the same time?

the top middle is gorgeous.
i just wanna see every single cake like it. bahaha.

it looks like you didnt grind the verm up completely.
maybe you should do this next flush or round before you roll your cakes.
this way, the verm will stick a lot easier and cover more surface area of your cakes!

you may get bigger flushes.

=]


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 26, 2010)

are those some capless aborts i see on top of a few cakes?

dude....i ate not even 0.5 grams dried of those things and i tripped nuts....
that is NOT an exaggeration 

you can tell if they are capless aborts if they look like the image below.
and once they are harvested and dried, they are DARK blue.


----------



## 420God (Dec 26, 2010)

They all went into the fruiting chamber within a day of each other.

I didn't grind up the verm when I did my roll but I will the next time round.

Everything is forming so quickly now it's unbelievable.

I have a few aborts forming on the bottom of one of the cakes that I might sample this week.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 26, 2010)

just look for the blue when they dry.
eat the closed capped guys too.

you will surely embark on an adventure or mini trip that you didnt think would be possible off said dose or amount....


----------



## 420God (Dec 26, 2010)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> just look for the blue when they dry.
> eat the closed capped guys too.
> 
> you will surely embark on an adventure or mini trip that you didnt think would be possible off said dose or amount....


 That's sweet, I'm really looking forward to trying them.

I have no idea how much I should try for my first time either. 

I know I really want to trip but I don't know the potency.

How much stronger are aborts than mushrooms?


----------



## PStanky (Dec 26, 2010)

two grams of aborts have done me like an eighth would before.


----------



## 420God (Dec 26, 2010)

PStanky said:


> two grams of aborts have done me like an eighth would before.


Good to know, I can imagine that these mushrooms are going to be a lot more potent since they're fresh also.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 26, 2010)

you have never tried or tripped on psilocybe mushrooms before???

ohboy!!!
are you in for a treat!!!!

shit bro. aborts are HARD to come by when it comes to potency and weight...
maybe you should wait to eat some aborts once you have had a little experience?

eat half a gram of some regular fruits (not aborts) to start out.
then after an hour or so eat another half gram.

would you rather eat them fresh or dried?

may i recommend eating them fresh?
once you get past the texture and flavor of the mushrooms (you may or may not like it)....fresh mushrooms give a more relaxed, mellow trip so you can enjoy the visuals, compared to dried mushrooms...

i can help you with the dose because some people are confused with the difference in weight between fresh and dried mushrooms.
mushrooms are 90% water when fresh.

so lets say you just pick a big mushroom of your cake, trey, or whatever....
it weighs out to 10.3 grams freshly picked
since they are 90% water it will weigh out to 1.03 grams dried

so 5 grams fresh is half a gram dried.
5.0 grams fresh = 0.5 grams dried.

just moved the decimal to the left, once.


----------



## 420God (Dec 26, 2010)

I've tripped on mushrooms a couple times before but I am very inexperienced.

I'm getting really anxious to try some now!!

I may just have to try some freshly picked ones since I read your post about them in your thread,


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 26, 2010)

dude. just eat like 2 or 3 points RIGHT NOW.
not even half a gram which is 5 points.

it wont do much but itll give ya a taste.

or what i call..."get silly".

its not tripping but enough to get you giggly.

dont be anxious or nervous. it is simply amazing.

the only thing when mushrooms take a wrong turn on you is when you simply eat too much.
the first 3-7 times i ever tripped, i ate wayyy too much and under estimated the power of them and went into a total mind fuck.
once you are in the trip, its total hell...but once you are back in your sober mind and reminisce over that trip....you wouldnt give up those memories for anything... 

i would NOT recommend going over 1.75 - 2 grams until you have an understanding of the effects from fungus.
=]

these are from me, personally. and i believe to be more sensitive to typtamines (like psilocin/psilocybin) than others...

0.5 grams dried - floaty feeling, slight laughter, slight mood change, lights are brighter, could compare this to being super high on some dank sativa. this is what i call "getting silly" (no where near tripping though)

1 gram dried - i seem to laugh at the stupidest things but very enjoyable, i consider this still "getting silly" but getting closer to a trip. i can see patterns and factals on surfaces and walls. slight kaleidoscope movement with patterns. i get slight auditory hallucinations, everything looks cartoony, and my mind is running pretty fast but its controllable/enjoyable.

1.75 grams dried - i get MAD trails and after imaging. when a fly flew by my face, i could see every little detail on the fly because my mind captured that image of the fly, like my mind took a picture and i could observe the fly in full detail for a few seconds. my mind can start to wonder off and start to think of personal thoughts. my emotions start to become unpredictable. objects seem to have auras. everything alive gives off energy.

id post more with higher doses but recently i havnt had that big of a dose to give effects from my experiences.
i have in the past but its been too long to put my finger around the effects.


----------



## 420God (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow dude, that was a really good breakdown of the affects of different weight consumptions.

I'll have to make up a log and keep track of the affects myself.

If it wasn't for the fact I have a bunch of family over for the holidays I'd probably be tripping already.

I'll post up a trip report when I get around to testing them.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 26, 2010)

sounds good my brother


----------



## PStanky (Dec 26, 2010)

ohhhhh yes have lots of fun my friend.... i know you will =)


----------



## BudhaSmoke (Dec 27, 2010)

hello. this is 420's roomy. just ate 5 aborts about the size of jelly beans. maybe 1g? then vape up a bowl of our bagweed we grew...15m in and i am starting lose color so, well see how long and how hard it goes today. wish me luck  even though its daytime (dont like to trip during the day, hurts the eyes), this is just a test.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 27, 2010)

hehehehe!

i bet you went bonkers huh??


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Dec 27, 2010)

im gonna try to eat a gram or so today too. i havent had any in awhile and just got that urge. i guess its just one of those days.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 27, 2010)

its probably cuz you been reading these mushroom threads 

i get those urges a lot hehehe

fuck...maybe i should go chomp some now!


----------



## 420God (Dec 28, 2010)

Wanted to share a pic of a monster I just pulled off one of the cakes.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 29, 2010)

ddaaaaayyyyuuuumm!!

i like the size o her!

do you do coke 420god?
i notice your pinky nail. haha
if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Dec 29, 2010)

420God said:


> Wanted to share a pic of a monster I just pulled off one of the cakes.


looks like it may be to wet in your terraium are you spaying directly at or over your shrooms?? may just be the strain some are very wavy like that, but the stem is also quite wavy and apears to thin in places, and those lines on the stem. leads me to belive its to much moisture directly on them, its not a big deal but it may have been an even bigger badder shroom if this is indeed the case

either way congrats on a succesful harvest bro


----------



## 420God (Dec 29, 2010)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> ddaaaaayyyyuuuumm!!
> 
> i like the size o her!
> 
> ...


Lol, yeah I do actually. I haven't for some time now but I wouldn't turn it down if I came across some.



DarthD3vl said:


> looks like it may be to wet in your terraium are you spaying directly at or over your shrooms?? may just be the strain some are very wavy like that, but the stem is also quite wavy and apears to thin in places, and those lines on the stem. leads me to belive its to much moisture directly on them, its not a big deal but it may have been an even bigger badder shroom if this is indeed the case
> 
> either way congrats on a succesful harvest bro


Thank you! I'm misting over the top but this is the only one that got this big. Most of the others are half it's size. I like the big ones but man they take forever to dry.


----------



## noobdestroyer (Dec 29, 2010)

420God said:


> Wanted to share a pic of a monster I just pulled off one of the cakes.


that dint take too long!


----------



## 420God (Dec 29, 2010)

noobdestroyer said:


> that dint take too long!


Nope, didn't take long at all. Now that they're in the terrarium they're growing mushrooms like crazy.

I'm picking fresh mushrooms off the cakes everyday. I have almost an Oz already I think(dried).


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 29, 2010)

that sounds right...

im about at a 2 ounces dried if i didnt eat a few. hehehe

wooop!!!

going to go see sound tribe sector 9 and MiM0SA tonight!!!
going to eat about a gram or two and eat 4 points of some FIRE MDMA crystal.

soooo stoked!!!!


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Dec 29, 2010)

dam. i would be stoked too. that sounds like a good night for sure. im way overdue for a good rave again too.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 29, 2010)

just picked up my MDMA!

=D

got hooked 450 mg's for $30!!!!

i think imma share some with my girl or friend maybe?


i can smell that musky tree sap odor....that means you know it's good.

next thing on the todo list...go pick up some 5-HTP so i get no hangover or depression.
=D


----------



## 420God (Dec 29, 2010)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> just picked up my MDMA!
> 
> =D
> 
> ...


 Dude, that sounds like a wicked time, I'm envious. 

I'm holding off till New Years to eat like 4 grams with the wife.

Hoping for an awesome trip.


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Dec 29, 2010)

i think im gonna eat a gram or two of sum shrooms on new years too if my friend gets enough off his jars by then. i know im gonna take my last 2 hits of fluff as well. im gonna make this a very memorable new years, thats for sure. whats that 5-HPT like? i dont think ive heard too much about it before?


----------



## MASS97 (Dec 29, 2010)

420God said:


> Wanted to share a pic of a monster I just pulled off one of the cakes.


WOW! I"m jealous! I got my spores from micro-supply today, Thanks for the link to that by the way!! Cambodian, Mazatapec and African Transkei!!! I'll be getting started this weekend. I was wondering if anyone ever thought of partially cooking or prehydrating the brown rice/BR flour? It seems it would help keep moisture in the cake, since the rice and rice flour isn't robbing moisture from the cake to hydrate. Just a thought.


----------



## 420God (Dec 29, 2010)

Cool, you'll have to start up a journal when you start making them. I like your idea of cooking the rice, it really makes sense.


----------



## MASS97 (Dec 29, 2010)

420God said:


> Cool, you'll have to start up a journal when you start making them. I like your idea of cooking the rice, it really makes sense.


I planned on it. I'm sure I'll need advice from those who've had success at this!! I might do half with cooking the rice and half the standard PF TEK procedure. Gotta have a control group, if you're going to experiment!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 30, 2010)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> i think im gonna eat a gram or two of sum shrooms on new years too if my friend gets enough off his jars by then. i know im gonna take my last 2 hits of fluff as well. im gonna make this a very memorable new years, thats for sure. whats that 5-HPT like? i dont think ive heard too much about it before?


5-htp is a vitamin that restores serotonin.

IT DOES NOT MAKE YOU ROLL HARDER!

when you ingest 5-htp pills (from king supers, vitamin section)
its basically synthetic serotonin that turns into real serotonin when digested with food.

a few weeks ago i ate half a gram of molly w/o any 5htp and the 3 days following i got in so many fights with my parents and girlfriend...

5thp is the way to go.

its healthier for you!!!

just make sure you take the amount that it says because if you do. you WILL throw up and if you dont throw up. you could go into serotonin syndrome.


sorry to take over this thread about MDMA and 5thp but it must be discussed!

but enough about it.

lets see some more pink buffalo cubensis!!!!!! =D


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Dec 30, 2010)

that sounds like a good thing to have for that. im gonna have to check it out for sure. thanks for the info bro. +rep.


----------



## 420God (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey HeatlessBBQ, don't worry about it, spread the knowledge!!

I use to deal a shitload of ecstasy and I think it's good that people know what they should take to counter some of the other side affects.

My medicine cabinet use to be full of different vitamins that would help me recover from different benders I went on.


----------



## EvolAlex (Dec 31, 2010)

where can you order spores online that deliver to cALI? that site says the spores themselves are illegal here


----------



## 420God (Dec 31, 2010)

EvolAlex said:


> where can you order spores online that deliver to cALI? that site says the spores themselves are illegal here



I'm not really sure. I know there were a couple states that couldn't receive them but I don't know if there are any places that send spores to them.


----------



## EvolAlex (Dec 31, 2010)

looks like i will be sending them elsewhere then getting them sent heree but idk just read its a felony to ship even spors to CA. was pretty siked about growin some shrooms. OVerall is it easy/


----------



## 420God (Dec 31, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about sending a few syringes through the mail but that's a risk I'd be willing to take.

They are super easy to grow, the hardest part is just keeping everything clean.

Once you get going you will probably never run out of mushrooms.


----------



## 420God (Dec 31, 2010)

Me and the wife just ate 3 grams each. 

Report back later or tomorrow.


----------



## gogrow (Dec 31, 2010)

420God said:


> Me and the wife just ate 3 grams each.
> 
> Report back later or tomorrow.


3g fresh or dried?? if fresh, dont tease yourselves


----------



## 420God (Dec 31, 2010)

Dried, I'm hoping for a good ride.


----------



## gogrow (Dec 31, 2010)

420God said:


> Dried, I'm hoping for a good ride.


good enough for most people.... esp if it's been awhile. 

the last time the wife and I ate any, they were a gift from a friend, so I intended to give them a good sampling and not have any left  So she had 6g and I had 12..... hell of a good night, though she felt it was a bit much. 

regardless, enjoy and report when/as you can


----------



## 420God (Jan 1, 2011)

The is the first time I can see straight enough to type. It was a bit much for me, lol. 

I ground them up in the coffee grinder and mixed it in OJ and slammed it.

I started watching Scott Pilgram vs. the World and half way through it became too much. I chilled in my bedroom for a bit in the dark to calm my nerves and take it all in. I think I might have even cried a little. Either way, I'm really confused right now, loving life and tired cause I just nailed the shit out of my old lady.


Ps. the screen is breathing.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 1, 2011)

im right there with you bro!!!!

=D


----------



## 420God (Jan 1, 2011)

Holy crap was that intense last night! I think I needed about half the dose.

Scott pilgram vs. the World was made for tripping!! That movie if fucking awesome, the color, sounds, everything!

I'm still a little groggy but really not as bad as I would have expected.


----------



## gogrow (Jan 1, 2011)

420God said:


> Holy crap was that intense last night! I think I needed about half the dose.
> 
> Scott pilgram vs. the World was made for tripping!! That movie if fucking awesome, the color, sounds, everything!
> 
> I'm still a little groggy but really not as bad as I would have expected.


I said that when I saw it too, but i was sober for the movie.....

glad you enjoyed yourself, and IMO/exp., it's not enough if you weren't a little scared at some point in the trip... you did good  
you even ended it the right way by plowing the lady.... nothing like sex in a warped frame of mind


----------



## 420God (Jan 1, 2011)

gogrow said:


> I said that when I saw it too, but i was sober for the movie.....
> 
> glad you enjoyed yourself, and IMO/exp., it's not enough if you weren't a little scared at some point in the trip... you did good
> you even ended it the right way by plowing the lady.... nothing like sex in a warped frame of mind


 Hey thanks man! It was a good night. I'm happy I was able to enjoy myself without actually having to leave the house.

Hope you had a good night also!


----------



## gogrow (Jan 1, 2011)

420God said:


> Hey thanks man! It was a good night. I'm happy I was able to enjoy myself without actually having to leave the house.
> 
> Hope you had a good night also!


nope..... I just got off work about an hour ago, went in at 11pm, and nothing but rain here..... drinking right now before bed though. Kinda have to, I seem to have been a dumbass tonight and strained my back  .... I need a good fuckin trip so bad lately.... hence you inspiring me to give growing shrooms another shot


----------



## 420God (Jan 1, 2011)

gogrow said:


> nope..... I just got off work about an hour ago, went in at 11pm, and nothing but rain here..... drinking right now before bed though. Kinda have to, I seem to have been a dumbass tonight and strained my back  .... I need a good fuckin trip so bad lately.... hence you inspiring me to give growing shrooms another shot



Aww, shitty dude. Take it easy and don't wear yourself out.

Hope you feel better and can't wait for a grow journal from you!


----------



## JealousGreen (Jan 20, 2011)

420God said:


> Wanted to share a pic of a monster I just pulled off one of the cakes.


What strain is this giant?

Awesome job by the way.


----------



## 420God (Jan 20, 2011)

Pink Buffalo, and here's a few pics I just snapped by coincidence of the second flush.


----------



## 420God (Jan 20, 2011)

JealousGreen said:


> Awesome job by the way.


Thank you very much!


----------



## MASS97 (Jan 20, 2011)

420God said:


> Pink Buffalo, and here's a few pics I just snapped by coincidence of the second flush.


Looking Good 420God!!!


----------



## cowasaki (Jan 21, 2011)

that fucking awesome bro...


----------



## 420God (Jan 21, 2011)

MASS97 said:


> Looking Good 420God!!!





cowasaki said:


> that fucking awesome bro...


Thanks guys!! So far I've pulled over 2 ozs from the first flush.

Pretty sure I'll be close to a 1/2 lb if not more by the time they're done.


----------



## MyPalaceIsInside (Jan 21, 2011)

how much you think your gonna have dry?


----------



## 420God (Jan 21, 2011)

MyPalaceIsInside said:


> how much you think your gonna have dry?


 I'm thinking it'll be around 8-10 ozs or so but I'm not positive as I've never really grown them before.

Since I went with full pint jars they have quite a bit of food to keep producing fruit.

When the cakes are done I plan on spawning them to a bulk substrate so I could end up with pounds off one syringe.


----------



## MyPalaceIsInside (Jan 21, 2011)

420God said:


> I'm thinking it'll be around 8-10 ozs or so but I'm not positive as I've never really grown them before.
> 
> Since I went with full pint jars they have quite a bit of food to keep producing fruit.
> 
> When the cakes are done I plan on spawning them to a bulk substrate so I could end up with pounds off one syringe.


Niiicee, good job bro.. look forward to more grows


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Mar 22, 2011)

Absolutely awesome man! I'll be studying your methods and references for my own attempt. Thanks God!


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 2, 2014)

nice thread brother 

I tried growing mushies years ago and had pretty good results. 

been thinking about trying another batch.


----------



## 420God (Feb 2, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> nice thread brother
> 
> I tried growing mushies years ago and had pretty good results.
> 
> been thinking about trying another batch.


Thanks, I haven't really grown much more since this thread. 

Kinda had my fun with them and moved on.

Fun experience for sure.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 18, 2014)

Im doing the same.  Should be getting my kit & spores any day now. So, I am new to all this shit. (Shroom growing that is.)  Your jars.. ?: or " cakes". What this stuff made out of ?: Perlite & Vermiculite ?: Is that it ?: I understand the jars the cakes are in has to be sterile, but is that the makeup of the cakes ?:


420God said:


> Hello fellow RIU members, I have just recently started a small shroom grow that I wanted to share. I used the basic PF Tech method from Shroomery consisiting of Brown rice flour and vermiculite. All the supplies can be picked up at most local stores.
> 
> I purchased the shroom spores from Microtech Industries here---> http://www.micro-supply.com/index.htm
> 
> ...


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 18, 2014)

Also, can you use the same "cake" more then one run ?:


420God said:


> I'm thinking it'll be around 8-10 ozs or so but I'm not positive as I've never really grown them before.
> 
> Since I went with full pint jars they have quite a bit of food to keep producing fruit.
> 
> When the cakes are done I plan on spawning them to a bulk substrate so I could end up with pounds off one syringe.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 18, 2014)

I know this is an older grow and all, but had a question 4 you ?: How if any way can you spread the mycelium in the jars quicker ?:


420God said:


> Quick update. 6 of the jars have good growth and no signs of contamination and in all honesty I think my high ass might have missed inoculating one of the jars because there's no signs of any growth.
> 
> I'm hoping that they'll be ready to go into the fruiting chamber in the next 2-3 weeks.


----------



## 420God (Mar 18, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Also, can you use the same "cake" more then one run ?:


Yes, I scrape the outer surface off and can get a few runs off the same cakes.



~Dankster~420 said:


> I know this is an older grow and all, but had a question 4 you ?: How if any way can you spread the mycelium in the jars quicker ?:


Putting the jars in a warmer area, around 80ºF, sped up the spread of mycelium greatly.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 18, 2014)

Ok cool. Yeah I have them in the tote that came as the so called "grow kit". every damn jar but 1 of the previous 6 they sent and called "pre sterile" ended up with contaminate! Oh well, good thing I made my own which are doing good just slow. But NO signs of contaminates thus far..  The temp stays around 80 to no higher then 84 at all times.


420God said:


> Yes, I scrape the outer surface off and can get a few runs off the same cakes.
> 
> 
> 
> Putting the jars in a warmer area, around 80ºF, sped up the spread of mycelium greatly.


----------



## rice1 (Mar 3, 2015)

420God said:


> Hello fellow RIU members, I have just recently started a small shroom grow that I wanted to share. I used the basic PF Tech method from Shroomery consisiting of Brown rice flour and vermiculite. All the supplies can be picked up at most local stores.
> 
> I purchased the shroom spores from Microtech Industries here---> http://www.micro-supply.com/index.htm
> 
> ...


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 3, 2015)

?


----------



## Skillzd (May 30, 2016)

Hello. I have an odd request. Since the spores are legal for research I will ask tho. I really want to try this or and I even have all the supplies I need. I just need some spores and I don't have anyway to order anything online right now and tight on money too. Someone mentioned you can buy one syringe and make it last forever. Idk how try forever is. Lol. But I imagine you could make way more and make it last. My question is. Would anyone be willing to send me a few spore drops in a tube or a syringe with some inside so I can try this. If I can do it sterile enough and it works I will buy more spores I'll find someone to help order me some. But right now I really can't even spend $20 to MAYBE get some shrooms. But if I can make one batch I can turn that around and use to to get more. Let me know if this is something someone can send me or not. Obviously I will return a favor Anyone that grows cannabis too maybe j could send you a seed when I re order them too. Waiting for these to finish flowering. Got about 6weeks to go. But I would like to start some mushrooms ASAP so I have some bulk in a few months and maybe even get my family out of this struggling situation we're in right now. Thanks and just please be nice. I'm only asking if it's something people are willing to do or help with. I'll be using it for "research" of course. Lol.


----------



## Skillzd (May 30, 2016)

Or if anyone that is having trouble getting horse manure. I have fresh and leached and could trade some for some spores too. Just something to get my first grow started so I can get going and hopefully get out of this rut


----------

